# Most simple form of queen rearing



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

The first seven photos in this album show my first attempt to rear queens.. in the simplest way I know. I had a Multi story overwintered nuc which was torn apart leaving one queenless nuc on 02 April.
On 14 April, these beauties are discovered and placed into a Kelly Mating Nuc with some honey and other brood. Around Cinco de Mayo we will see what we have.
They are either daughters of VP Queen Bees or Grand Daughters of French Hill Apiary Queens... (cuz I put two frames with eggs in the nuc and forgot to mark which frames). Always learning. 
PS- thank you fatscher without whom none of this would be possible.

The album is here:
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l224/winevines/SARE Queen Rearing Efforts/


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

Everybody PLEASE zoom in on that queen cell, on the bottom right. Is that cell wicked long or what?

Does this mean this will be a good, productive queen?

Thank you, winevines, without whom I'd still be in 1st year mode!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pictures:applause:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Sure must be lots of space below the bottom bar for those queen cells to be developed that long/large; nice job.

I believe that, though it is a simple form of queen rearing, it is not the most simple; the most simple is demonstrated by natural supersedure or walk-away splits.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Sure must be lots of space below the bottom bar for those queen cells to be developed that long/large; nice job.


Interesting observation- I am using a specially made bottom board that holds two nucs... maybe there is more space than normal... but we were able to get the frame in the Kelly mating nuc (aka the luv shack) with no problem.


----------

